# Access 2007: Dropdown



## MastaDaDesasta (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
ich bin ziemlicher Neuling in Sachen Ms Access. Ich habe eine Tabelle Mitglieder und eine Tabelle Gruppenmitgliedschaften. Diese enthält die Felder ID, Gruppe und Datum In einem Formular wollte ich eine Dropdownliste erstellen, in der als "Standardwert", also wenn man nur draufschaut ohne klicken der Wert des aktuellsten Datum steht (aktuelle Gruppe quasi). Wenn ich dann auf diese Liste klicke, sollen nach unten alle Gruppen und Daten erscheinen. Ich bin soweit ein Kombifeld, was mir nach Datum sortiert alle Gruppen anzeigt, wenn ich draufklick. Nur die jeweils aktuellste Gruppe zeigt er nicht als Standardwert an. Ich hab ein bisschen mit dem was sich Steuerelement nennt rumgespielt. Manchmal steht eine Gruppe da, manchmal keine und wenn dann immer nicht vom Datum her der letzte Wofür stehen diese Steuerelemente genau und weiß jemand ein gute Tutorial für den schnelleinstieg? Hab hier bis jetzt noch keins gefunden... 
Habe schon erfahrung mit SQL durch PHP und Java Programmierung... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MastaDaDesasta (10. Dezember 2008)

Okay das Problem habe ich umgangen indem ich ein Listenfeld draus gemacht habe, da werden alle Einträge sortiert gleich angezeigt. Eine weitere Frage habe ich aber: 

Ich will speichern ob ein Mitglied männlich oder weiblich ist. Das wollte ich mit wieder mit einem Dropdown realisieren. Zur Auswahl stände dann "Männlich" und "Weiblich" gibts es eine Möglichkeit eine Dropdownauswahl zu erstellen, mit den beiden Werten ohne, dass ich eine extra Tabelle anlegen muss und dass, wenn das konsistent in der Tabelle hinterlegt ist das automatisch ausgewählt wird?

Schöne Grüße


----------

